
Webcam spying without turning on the LED - svenfaw
https://www.grahamcluley.com/webcam-spying-without-turning-led-researchers-prove-possible/
======
jzd131
This is from 2013, I would bet it is not possible in 2016. Anyone find
anything that proves otherwise?

~~~
oxguy3
Given what I've heard about the secure enclave on the iPhone in the last year
or two, you'd hope Apple could get something as basic as the webcam light
right.

I'd imagine it's feasible to have the LED and the webcam on the same circuit,
so you can't power one without the other (disclaimer: not an electrical
engineer). Honestly I'm not sure why you ever _wouldn't_ do it this way --
having to control the LED from software sounds like unnecessary complexity to
me.

